# Faux rolags and faux combing



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm working on a fleece that has locks that are between 5-6 inches long. 

I tried hand carding it, but it just didn't like being prepared that way. I tried combing it, and that was ok, but the easiest prep of all was to use the flick carder and just flick both ends.

So the locks...


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

became puffs...


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

And I rolled them up so the fibers were higglety-pigglety...


yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

Does that qualify as a rolag haha? 

This is for the fleece section study, and I am doing each sample prepped/spun woolen and prepped/spun worsted to see if there's a difference. 

For the worsted prep, I just take the flick-carded puff and spin from the lock. All the fibers are aligned like in a combed prep, so that's my faux worsted 

If I was being shipped to a deserted island, and could only take ONE fiber tool with me, the flick carder is what it would be! It's working for me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont see why your rolags wouldn't be deemed 'worsted".
They are worsteder ( :teehee: ) than the combed locks spun from the end.

This is Celia's fiber?
I suppose that after you ficked it open, you could then card it up easily? Or no?

I use a couple of different slicker brushes (for cats and dogs) as flicker brushes.
I would be lost w/o them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, you are right.
I meant to say WOOLEN. 

And now that I think about it in the morning,
those faux rolags would end up spinning sort of 'from the fold' wouldn't they? Hmmm.

It will be neat to see how different the yarn comes out that way though.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

You can spin straight from the locks, no preparation, just start from the cut end.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could also try spinning from the fold to get a woolen spun yarn.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I used a flicker on these locks too , then spun them from the poofs , starting at the cut end ..... and I have NO idea what you'd call that !!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Now you remember that I have to have this little sign above my computer that reminds me what is woolen and what is worsted ..... But....would it work as worsted if you didn't roll it into the faux rolag and just spun it flicked from the end? For true worsted, do you spin it from the same end of the lock all them time? 

PKBoo- I think that's a great method. What kind of wool? I have one ewe that produces a nice fluffy fleece that I can just tease apart and then spin. I love her!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I see I have more to add to my little sign above my computer. LOL!! Thanks, I'll get all this someday.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

There's lots of good stuff in this thread, and I have some questions, but I've got to wait till tomorrow till my head's not so fuzzy...:yuck::zzz:


----------

